# 120mm fan



## gullducott (Apr 15, 2005)

I have decided to stick with my Tsunami case instead of going for a acrylic transparent job, (thanks for all the advice) and have decided to fit a 120mm fan to the case as currently the noise is really quite tremendous and heat in the summer is always an issue. 

However it would appear that this case (and most as far as I can determine) are not equipped to take fans this size. 

Has anyone done this before? If so can you give me any pointers on how to go about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi,

That is kind of hard to say since we have no idea what your case bracket might be like on your case. I can tell you what I did on one case. I simply made some extensions and screwed the inside of the extension into the 90mm holes and then left holes on the outside of the extention bars to fasten the 120mm fan. Worked like a charm and you are going to be very pleased with the larger fans that are much quieter. Oh, make sure you have the bracket secure if you make one or you might get some vibration noise.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Is this your case:

http://www.thermaltake.com/xaserCase/tsunami/bwa/bwa.htm

???

Looks like it can take 120mm fans.

On a side note - i didnt use the brackets that were meant to hold the 120mm fans in my case - i mounted them right on the metal. In the front it had holes - in the back i drilled 4 holes.


----------

